# Agility Brag - MACH4 Mira!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So proud to introduce *MACH4 Mira*!!

We just finished a great 3 day weekend of agility and she was fantastic all three days! She Qed in 8 out of 9 runs earning 2 Master FAST legs, 1 T2B leg, 2 QQs and 1 TQX leg. Of course the highlight was finishing her MACH4 yesterday with two awesome runs!

I was not nervous for our standard run, which was first, but wowzers do those nerves kick in before run two. I was running Barley first in jumpers and we had probably the WORST run I have ever had. He went off course after jump 3 right before the weaves and it snowballed from there. :uhoh: Of course that got me rattled! But the courses this weekend were much more Mira friendly, since she has better distance AND turning/collection skills. She did fantastic on the course, I love that girl!

Thanks for letting me share. Here is a picture and video. No victory lap because the videographer stopped filming once we finished. I am sure they had it on another file, but I did not get it downloaded at the trial and I did not want to wait to do the video! :

I love the ribbon we got, the trial was the Puli Club of America and they do custom ribbons! I had to leave it with the secretary at the trial, but when I get it back it will have her name and date on it!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Congratulations, you make a great team!

And that lloks like fun too! I am thinking of starting agility with Pixie as well! Need first to polish some things (as recall and attention) and then off we go


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Omg.. you guys are awesome .. but I tell you that all the time.... because it's true..
You guys should have been in Tulsa this year.. I really wanted to meet them in person.. and see you again!..
Huge Congrats again!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations Team Mira! Great job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I find you & your dogs inspiring!! You are amazing - congratulations


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe now Mira is ready for a little break


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Your little girlie can fly! Congrats to you both.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Big congratulations! Loved the video . . . she is just so fast and very photogenic.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Super!!!! Congratulations. You guys are a great team.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Congratulations! That is so amazing! Thank you so much for sharing the video, you two are an amazing team  Very inspiring!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wowsa!!! you guys are amazing, and then some!!! Huge congratulations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful runs!! Congrats again!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to an awesome team!! That ribbon is pretty awesome too - great picture!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow !! You go girl ! You guys are such a great team.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am still pretty giddy! I also think it is my favorite ribbon!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Poetry in Motion!!!

Congratulations, you are just so awesome!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

sammydog said:


> Thanks everyone! I am still pretty giddy! I also think it is my favorite ribbon!


 
The ribbon is really pretty!

You need to show it to us again once you have the engraved one


----------

